
Key Learnings in Rust After 30k Lines of Code - joshbaptiste
https://medium.com/@jondot/my-key-learnings-after-30-000-loc-in-rust-a553e6403c19
======
nojvek
This is a pretty solid blog. I’m excited to give rust a shot.

